# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 25.01.2021 - 01.02.2021

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *17*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *62* Получено карантинов: *0*, суммарный объем:  мб Обработано файлов: *0*, суммарный объем:  мб Уникальных файлов: *0*, суммарный объем:  мб Признаны безопасными: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*

*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 

*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

